# Oscar Tankmates: Trial and Error



## Mbunaaddict (Oct 28, 2010)

Could a Oscar and a Convict be tank mates in a 75g?


----------



## moto_master (Jun 23, 2006)

I've kept a convict with my oscars in the past. As long as it's fast / smart enough to stay away from the Oscar. Of course oscars can have different personalities too. I would say, with caution.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

+1


----------



## srook23 (Feb 21, 2009)

I won't keep convicts at all...evil little fish with bad attitudes. The ones I kept would try and sneak up on the O and nip his tail...that is until he'd finally catch them lol.


----------



## moto_master (Jun 23, 2006)

+1

I had one convict, and he was very territorial. He didn't bother my Oscars too much, but he was very upset when they came over towards "his house". He was a bully to the other fish.


----------



## srook23 (Feb 21, 2009)

Yea, I think a convict is best described as a very obnoxious fish.


----------



## Mbunaaddict (Oct 28, 2010)

Well i went ahead and did it. I added a Convit to my 75g that housed just 1 oscar. They are about the same size. Check them out:


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Where did you get that convict???? BEASTLY


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Keep an eye out, that convict could easily tromp your oscar...


----------



## Mbunaaddict (Oct 28, 2010)

Chubbs the Jellybean said:


> Where did you get that convict???? BEASTLY


I got him at a LFS. There were 2 in the tank and this guy was the sub dominante i looked like.



TheFishGuy said:


> Keep an eye out, that convict could easily tromp your oscar...


So far the Oscar has shown all the dominance. There was some gill flaring and minor lip locking when i first introduced the convict. But since then the convict has been minding his own business. Every now and then the Oscar has gave him a decent bump in the side. Any more advice TFG? are there other things i should be watching for?


----------



## srook23 (Feb 21, 2009)

If he's already bumping the other fish and you are seeing lip locking you're probably gonna see some violence before long. I'm personally not a fan of keeping O's with con's, but I'm not a fan of con's with anything. I feel the same about blackbelt's...just too obnoxious of a fish to be kept with others.


----------



## Mbunaaddict (Oct 28, 2010)

Srook23 sounds like you may have had a bad experience with cons. Id love to hear your stories.

I hope I didn't make it sound like there has been lots of violence. What I intended to share was that the Con has shown little to no aggression towards the O. When i first introduced the Con there was the gill flare and minor lip locking on both sides, but i think that is quite normal for any introduction. The bumping that the O is doing doesn't look all that bad. He cassually bumps into the Con almost to show. Its not like he has swam full speed and knocked into him. I think this is also something that a Dom fish would do to sub dom fish everyonce in a while, right?

I agree with all your comments that i have to watch carefully, which i will be doing.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

If there was going to be any violence and death I think it would have happened by now. As long as you keep just one con you'll be fine.


----------



## srook23 (Feb 21, 2009)

I've tried to keep cons in the past, first couple experiences didn't work out. Thought the last time was going to work out as the con was showing little to no aggression toward the other fish in the tank. Once the O started getting bigger the con started sneaking up behind him and nipping at his tail. The O never was fast enough to catch the con though, but he was tearing up my O's tail. Finally the O ambushed the con one day and chewed it up pretty good. That was my last experience with cons...haven't kept any since and have no plans to keep them in the future.


----------



## Mbunaaddict (Oct 28, 2010)

Good to know, thanks for sharing. I do plan to watch them carefully and i will be sure to update their status in a month or two.


----------



## sprezzatura (Jan 19, 2011)

I second the advice on making sure its a lone convict with your oscar. My brother had two convicts in a 75(although not a pair, both females) and made the mistake of introducing an oscar. The two cons teamed up on the oscar and blinded him, eventually causing his death. Hopefully they will work, but just keep and eye out on the oscars eyes.


----------



## DempseyDude (Apr 4, 2005)

in my case i would never mix Central American Cichlids, with South American Cichlids, is just a fun mix... anyways as long as they are fine together go on!  Have fun!


----------



## Mbunaaddict (Oct 28, 2010)

Update:

It lasted less than a month folks. It started out real well but slowly as the Oscar began to get bigger than the convict, the Convict turned nasty and really started to bully the oscar. It got to the point where i had my tank divider in more than not. This made watching the aquarium very boring. So i made the decision to donate the Convict to a LFS. They had a 30 gallon that was vacant and agreed to hold the convict in that tank until they could find a good home for it.

My oscar is much happier now. I did fill the void of the Convict with a school of Giant Danios. I have about 9 of them and its very funny to watch the Oscar chase them. I know they might slowly start to disappear but it has really added alot of excitment to the tank.

I really appreciate all the feedback on my earlier posts. I have really come to realize it is very much trial and error until you find the right combination of fish that can coexist in a tank.

I didn't give up on Convicts completely. The LFS had a pair for sale $10. I picked up a 30 gallon off craigslist for $35. It came with tank, stand, and heater. I thought it was a good deal. I plan to breed them and use the fry as feeders for the Oscar. Bad idea, good idea? And another idea on that note, and i know it sounds inhumane but, could i freeze fry to use as food? If this is completely unheard of just let me know, it was just an idea.


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

updated pics?


----------



## Mbunaaddict (Oct 28, 2010)

I am still on the hunt for compatible tank mates. I have a LFS who will take any rejects. So *** given another convict a try. This time its a female. I have also purchased a Firemouth. my hopes are that the convict and the firemouth will keep eachother occupied and not pay much attention to the larger Oscar.

In addition i purchased 2 NEW FILTERS!!!! i got 2 eheim classic canister the 2213 and 2217. Any suggestions on what i should use these on. Currently i have my 75 with an AC110 HOB and 2 AC 70 HOB. and i have a 30 gal with a AC70. Im going to have to move filters around but what do you all suggest would be be best combo on the 75 with the current stock list:

7" oscar
3" Convict
4" FM


----------



## Mbunaaddict (Oct 28, 2010)

Thought id upload some pics. Also Convict Female is no longer in this tank, there was no real aggression issue im just tryin to keep my bioload to a minimum. So current tankmates are the oscar who i have named Goggles, the Firemouth who hasn't earned a name yet, and my catfish. FTS will be coming as i just finished a driftwood project but need to let it air dry to remove and bleach that might be lingering. Theres a pic of the project last. Id love to hear some feedback. ALSO IS THERE ANYWAY TO CHANGE THE NAME OF THIS TREAD?


----------



## DempseyDude (Apr 4, 2005)

3 fish for a 75 specially those you have there are enough, your fish will have a better life quality! Amazing shots!


----------



## Mbunaaddict (Oct 28, 2010)

As Promised


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Mbunaaddict said:


> As Promised


Looks awesome!


----------



## bzartler86 (Dec 13, 2011)

MY REDTAIL CATFISH DECIDED TO EAT MY CONVICT ONE NIGHT. THEY ARE TOUGH LITTLE GUYS THOUGH LIVED WITH MY OSCAR AND JAGUAR SINCE THEY WHERE BABIES UNTIL HE COULDN'T OUT RUN MY CATFISH.


----------



## tim_s (Nov 27, 2011)

IF! I would of kept Convicts with an Oscar I would of let the Oscar grown out a little more.


----------



## bzartler86 (Dec 13, 2011)

I've seen oscars with red devils. It all really depends on the aggression of any fish you put with an oscar and the aggression the oscar shows towards his tank mates.


----------



## YELLOWRAVEN (Feb 12, 2011)

I keep convicts with my oscars, the oscars are larger but the convicts are swimm proud with colors and fin poped up and they are strong and are not intimedated by the larger oscars at all


----------

